# Which is the best SSD under 3000 for my PC



## shakil121 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello All,

Please let me know which is the best SSD under Rs. 3000 for my PC?


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 8, 2016)

SSD's for that price, you could try the KINGSTON V300. There's also the Corsair Force LS, but 60gb.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 8, 2016)

Kingston UV300 120GB SSD.


----------



## vito scalleta (May 17, 2016)

definitely look into samsung evo 750 120 gb before deciding.
Samsung-750-EVO-120GB-Drive


----------



## Lincon_WD (May 18, 2016)

Hi shakil121, 

Choosing an SSD depends on your budget, because SSDs are expensive; however they are worth every penny. 
The difference between cheaper SSDs and more expensive ones that have similar capacity is their write speeds. Expensive ones are usually 540MB/s write speeds while cheaper ones go up to around 250MB/s write speeds only. Read speeds however, are the same.

Good Luck.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 18, 2016)

Lincon_WD said:


> Expensive ones are usually 540MB/s write speeds while cheaper ones go up to around 250MB/s write speeds only.





Lincon_WD said:


> Read speeds however, are the same.


False. Baseless assumption. 

As an example of the newer cheapest drive you can get. This is something I wouldn't expect from WD or from any storage manufacturer. 
*www.hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Kingston-UV300-AS-SSD-Write-MBs.png*www.hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Kingston-UV300-AS-SSD-Read-MBs.png

And the only reason why newer premium variants are expensive is because of the channel and the amount of lanes it provides along with the storage capacity, read/write speed and the manufacturing process.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (May 24, 2016)

120GB Samsung 750 Evo SSD


----------



## saswat23 (May 24, 2016)

Its even cheaper here: Amazon.in: Buy Samsung 750 EVO 120GB SSD Drive Online at Low Prices in India | Samsung Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## Nerevarine (May 24, 2016)

You will need a SATA 3 port for SSD to work at appropriate speeds


----------



## rjregina (Jun 20, 2016)

Crucial MX300 750GB SSD is the best one.


----------



## d3b (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm using Samsung 840 EVO for almost 2 years now. It has been both reliable and fast. As far I remember Kingston was the best choice 3-4 years ago. I think it is better to go for Samsung Pro series or Evo (within budget).
840 Pro / 750 EVO has Encrytion support (Bitlocker). Do check encryption specs about what you buy.

Kingston have some 3d v2 or v3 (I don't know the details though), do also check those features.


----------



## shijilt (Jul 8, 2016)

Samsung 750 EVO 128GB


Please visit Latest Tech News, Product Reviews, Free Downloads - NextinWe


----------

